# Considering adopting this girl--any help on identifying possible mix components?



## TessGrey (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't have preferences on breed, but I'd like to maybe have an idea of what energy level/quirks I might be getting myself into.

She's about a year old and they have her labeled as a "lab mix." To me and my boyfriend it looks like she maybe has a bit of pit or other bully breed in her, which is fine by us. I love her eyes and the little "worried" wrinkle she gets over them. She's quarantined right now so I haven't had a chance to meet her formally yet (and thus have to apologize for the quality of the pics!) but she was very calm and interested and affectionate through the bars. Also strange was that I didn't hear one single bark out of her, and she seemed to know "sit."

So, any thoughts on what her mix could include? Thanks very much! (Again, so sorry about the pic quality)

ETA: Please let me know if the pics are just too bad to get anything from and I'll repost when I can get better ones.














































Tess


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Pics aren't showing up sorry.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah pics are not showing up


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Those itty-bitty ears look Shar-Pei. I can't see if she has the usual "hippo" nose, but from what I can see of her, I'll guess Lab/Shar-Pei.


----------



## TessGrey (Mar 20, 2012)

Gally, thanks very much for fixing the pictures. I'll make a study of that today to make sure I don't botch it again!

Shar Pei, interesting. I guess that could help explain why she seemed so calm and quiet and dignified. There were two other dogs at the shelter, males around her age and with similar looks, who were marked as "shar-pei lab mix." I wonder if she came in with them and they just didn't label her as fully, or if she's got a different story altogether.

I am looking forward to finding out and will post better pictures when I'm able to interact with her. I'm first on the list for adopting her if I so choose, so I'm quite excited.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Posted a reply but it didn't seem to come up. I agree she looks like a Lab x Shar Pei with those small ears. My friend has one that is this cross and except for hers being black, they look a lot alike. Hers doesn't show a lot of the "hippo" nose and is a very nice dog, not as wild as some labs I have seen.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

The very first thing I thought was Shar-Pei before I even read the other replies. They make great friends! Growing up my mom had an intact female Shar-Pei who had four or five litters, so I've seen a large variety of Shar-Pei mixes, from Malamute to Dachshund to Lab. All of the ones we kept were great dogs. Very smart and sweet, very calm for the most part, will snore!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dog. I agree with Lab x Shar Pei


----------



## Trzcina (Aug 9, 2010)

I too agree with Lab/Shar-Pei. Like Kayota, I thought Shar-Pei before I even read the replies.

She's adorable though!


----------



## jessm78 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jumping on the bandwagon to say I agree she looks like Lab/Shar Pei. As soon as I saw her ears I thought Shar Pei is in there definitely.

What a cutie!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I definitely see some Shar-Pei, it came into my mind as soon as I saw the first picture.


----------



## rhflan (May 20, 2012)

Her head/face (especially ears) reminds me a lot of a Shar-Pei mix I had as a child.


----------

